# [Technik-Ratgeber] Komplett-PC: PCGH-Empfehlung unter 1.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Komplett-PC: PCGH-Empfehlung unter 1.000 Euro*

						Ein Gaming-PC mit genügend Power für aktuelle Titel mit maximalen Details kostet kein Vermögen. In unserem Ratgeber stellen wir Ihnen zwei Komplett-PCs mit leistungsstarker Hardware vor, die von der PCGH-Redaktion empfohlen werden und einen Gesamtpreis weit unter 1.000 Euro haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Komplett-PC: PCGH-Empfehlung unter 1.000 Euro*


----------

